# Battle For Middle Earth Series



## Zenith (May 23, 2011)

Well I'm sure there are quite a few gamers among this Tolkien crowd, and I'm just curious as to what you all think of the Battle for Middle Earth games. I've heard the critics and reviews, but I want to see what purists think.


----------



## morgoth145 (Jun 27, 2011)

well in my opinion the lord of the rings, battle for middle earth 2, rise of the witchking is a great game, although you would need the battle for middle earth 2 to play it since its an expansion pack.
it has a good story line and it is really fun to play, you can play as men,elves,dwarves,goblins,mordor,isengard and angmar.
as you can see the game provides a lot of strategies.
you can customize with who you play in a lot of areas such as helms deep,the shire, forodwaith etc. you can play with up to 8 factions at once (inluding yourself) although you can't play online with other people. but still the game will provide you with hours and hours of great gameplay and a lot of fun in trying to beat the game in difficult mode.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome series. Absolutely sensational. If you like the movies, you'll love them. If you are a purist, you will still love them. The first one is the best because it hits closest to home. I would love to describe everything but the only way is to play it and experience it for yourself. My only major complaint is the scale. I was hoping for battles of epic proportions similar to the movies but it is shrunk down, very sadly.


----------



## RangerStryder (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with Bard, BfME 1 is the best rts game that depicts the movie trilogy.

You can forget the other 2 ...they suck, a waste of time.

You may consider me as a purist for I played it since they release it on Dec. 2004.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 16, 2011)

The problem, like I said, is the scale. In BFME one the campaign is unlike anything ever seen, with armies carrying over and conquests. The hero interaction is great, and they can change the tide of a battle. They just need more. Minas Tirith: defending it just isn't epic like the movie. You want the city to be surrounded, but instead, a long line of orcs approaches. My Rating: 9.1/10

BFME II is the weakest. The campaign is shorter, less epic (even less than the already epic-diminished first one), and there are no carry-over armies. Heroes are much weaker, and they cost an outrageous amount of command points. The battalions are larger, which causes the game to lose its intimacy. However, there was no increase in unit population. Also small details that made the first one so gripping (Like ents becoming enraged) are lost. There is no movie feel (of course). My Rating: 7.2/10

BFME II: ROTWK is okay. The addition of Angmar helped out a bit, as well as the tweakings with the other factions. The elite units are a great complement. The campaign, while nothing spectacular, is an improvement on the last one. Its longer, and, if you are an Arnor fanatic, you become very enthralled. My Rating: 8.0/10


----------

